# Indianapolis - pit puppy needs help - disturbing mange photos



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my... that's awful. Hope that poor pup gets some medical attention immediately!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

they just rescued her yesterday, and i believe they are trying to get her in to a vet today.


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Omg that poor baby. I hope she goes to a special home. Keep us posted on what happens.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Poor thing. How can people move and leave their beloved pets behind?


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

given her condition, i don't think she was very beloved. 

i'm hoping the rest of her life is fabulous


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

good news - she appears to have a foster home to go to. 

now she just needs to find a forever home!


----------

